# Multiserver-Setup: Phpmyadmin Frage



## onestone (30. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

Setup laut 

http://www.howtoforge.com/installin...tabase-servers-on-debian-5.0-with-ispconfig-3

auf Ubuntu Server durchgeführt (@Til: DANKE!). 

Alles klappt perfektens, aber frage zu Phpmyadmin:

Wenn ich auf web/phpmyadmin gehe, kann ich mich nicht als user anmelden wenn die db via gui am db-server eingerichtet wurde, klar. aber muss ich jetzt am db-server apache+phpmyadmin installieren oder kann man das sauberer umleiten und via web aufrufen?

danke und guten rutsch!


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2010)

Du kannst in der phpmyadmin Konfigurationsdatei beliebig viele weitere externe Server angeben, auf die Du zugreifen möchtest. Vergiß aber nicht beim anlegen der DB dann auch den Zugriff von der IP des webservers zuzulassen.


----------



## onestone (3. Jan. 2011)

perfekt! voll den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht gesehen....

klappt fein, einfach in config-db.php eingetragen, fertisch.

bekomme nur

_Verbindung für den controluser, wie er in Ihrer Konfiguration angegeben ist, ist fehlgeschlagen._

lt http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net/pma/controluser muss ich dafür recht erteilen, soweit so klar, besteht aus deiner sicht (ispconfig) die notwendigkeit dazu außer dass die unhübsche meldung weg kommt?

danke


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2011)

Der Controluser ist ein Benutzer von phpmyadmin, ispconfig verwendet den nicht. Versuch doch mal garkeinen controluser in der phpmyadmin config Datei anzulegen.


----------



## onestone (3. Jan. 2011)

ok, habe folgendes auskommentiert
/* Optional: User for advanced features */
//    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = $dbuser;
//    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = $dbpass;
    /* Optional: Advanced phpMyAdmin features */
/*    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = $dbname;
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma_bookmark';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'pma_relation';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'pma_table_info';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'pma_table_coords';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'pma_pdf_pages';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'pma_column_info';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'pma_history';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] = 'pma_designer_coords';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] = 'pma_tracking';*/​und die kiste ist sauber.

letzte frage: habe ich es richtig verstanden dass die config der einzelnen nodes jeweils auf der node gespeichert ist? also sollte die "master-node" offline sein, wissen die anderen systeme weiterhin ihre config, können halt keine änderungen akzeptieren, ist das korrekt?

DANKE!


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2011)

> also sollte die "master-node" offline sein, wissen die anderen systeme weiterhin ihre config, können halt keine änderungen akzeptieren, ist das korrekt?


Das ist richtig. Sonst würde man ja nicht die Redundanz erhalten, die man von einem Multiserver system erwartet. Jeder Slave ist autonom und bezieht nur "Anweisungen" für Konfigurationsänderungen vom Master-Server.


----------



## onestone (4. Jan. 2011)

wunderbar, danke till!


----------

